# reutilizar circuito de bocinas



## chevaca (Oct 11, 2011)

hola a todos 
tengo una duda que espero me puedan ayudar a resolverla, tengo un circuito de una bocinas de pc que no utilizo y quiziera saber si hay alguna posibilidad de transformarlo para que sirva como un distorcionador o un pedal o algo parecido, el integrado que utiliza es el tda2822 es de muy poca potencia pero talvez hay posibilidades


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 11, 2011)

Hammm distorcionador no creo pues su funcion de ese integrado es amplificar solamente, humm creo que no!!


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 12, 2011)

estimado chevaca echa una visitada por aca, saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ca-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233-new/


----------



## chevaca (Oct 15, 2011)

muchas gracias por tu link de hecho vi un distorsionador fuzz muy sencillo con un solo transistor pero solo tengo una duda respecto a el
¿donde puedo conectarle un potenciometro para variar el tono del circuito?segun yo lo puedo conectar en el colector del transistor y tierra pero no me quiero equivocar quiero estar seguro
y otra es qu si para variar el volumen le pongo otro pote a la salida 
les dejo el circuito para que me digan
saludos y gracias por su atencion


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 16, 2011)

estimado chevaca dejo a tu amable consideracion unos esquemas, saludos


----------

